# How much Tax am i going to pay for £300 each week



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well the situation is as of June my hours at the gym are going from 20 hrs up to 49hrs each week total wage £300 which means I have to start paying tax and ni contributions.

Does anyone have a similar wage and could tell me what to expect after deductions.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You will be earning £15600.00 a year. tax will be approx £1625 and NI £1004. Therefore you will earning £12,971 per annum or £249.44 per week


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Yearly

Gross Pay

£15,600.00

Tax free Allowances

£7,475.00

Total taxable 52%

£8,125.00

Tax due 10%

£1,625.00

National Insurance 6%

£1,004.64

Total Deductions 17%

£2,629.64

Net Wage 83%

£12,970.36

Employers NI 8%

£1,176.86


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

I am out of work atm and i just received a call asking if i would be interested in doing some temp call center work,which i have done before and don't mind for a short time.

When i asked about the money,she replied six pound eight an hour??:nono:no thanks flower I'd rather cut me hands off.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> I am out of work atm and i just received a call asking if i would be interested in doing some temp call center work,which i have done before and don't mind for a short time.
> 
> When i asked about the money,she replied six pound eight an hour??:nono:no thanks flower I'd rather cut me hands off.


It's not much fun out there at the moment is it. It's an employers market, they know there are 1000's out of work so can keep wages low as there is a big pool to choose from and a lot of desperate people, simple supply and demand.

Worrying for the economy though as employers squeeze their employees more and more, the less spare cash the country has as a whole and therefore the less growth in the domestic market, we're gonna end up like a communist country where the labour force cannot afford to buy anything or pay for any services.

The cost of living has gone up considerably in the last few years where as salaries have remained constant, at least in my experience.

Oh and good luck with the increased hours OP!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys just found out i should be entitled to working tax credits of £2,224 which works out at about £50 per week plus my boss will be putting my wage up to cover the tax so hopefully not all is bad


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

It's bull**** mate,i worked in the local shipyards from January till about four weeks ago,earning a bloody good wage and putting the hours in which you don't mind doing when the money is half decent...but the ships left and now there is no sight of work until the end of June,the agency blokes wont even answer the phone to keep us in the loop its a disgrace..the minimum i would go to work for would be seven pound an hour and you would have to work50 hours or so to take away a half decent wage:thumbdown:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

martiecbs said:


> It's bull**** mate,i worked in the local shipyards from January till about four weeks ago,earning a bloody good wage and putting the hours in which you don't mind doing when the money is half decent...but the ships left and now there is no sight of work until the end of June,the agency blokes wont even answer the phone to keep us in the loop its a disgrace..the minimum i would go to work for would be seven pound an hour and you would have to work50 hours or so to take away a half decent wage:thumbdown:


surely a jobs a job if your between work ?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

gycraig said:


> surely a jobs a job if your between work ?


F**k that mate,no way i'm i dragging my **** out of bed and putting up with people talking to me like a d*ft c*unt for that type of money....no chance


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> F**k that mate,no way i'm i dragging my **** out of bed and putting up with people talking to me like a d*ft c*unt for that type of money....no chance


So instead you would rather take the dole money that is paid for by all the people who work? I would rather work in any type of job if i was out of work than sit at home on my ar$e spunging off the state


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> F**k that mate,no way i'm i dragging my **** out of bed and putting up with people talking to me like a d*ft c*unt for that type of money....no chance


Perfect example of how ****ed up this country is (no offence to you Martie) but clearly you're better off sitting on your **** watching jeremy kyle than you are going out to work in a call centre all day.

Something is seriously wrong, no wonder the country is once again in recession.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi El Toro, this website is all you will need in future, used it for some time now, pretty good: http://listentotaxman.com. Also Martie hasn't even said he's claiming JSA!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Hi El Toro, this website is all you will need in future, used it for some time now, pretty good: http://listentotaxman.com. Also Martie hasn't even said he's claiming JSA!


No I just realised that! But there are plenty out there that are better off on benefits than doing an honest days graft.

Martie has the benefit of the doubt for now lol!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Hi El Toro, this website is all you will need in future, used it for some time now, pretty good: http://listentotaxman.com. Also Martie hasn't even said he's claiming JSA!


Thanks mate, thats pretty awesome and easy to use too, ive saved it to my favorites


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Good stuff. I am in Sales and with bonuses etc income varies month to month so this helped me forecast.


----------

